# Can't display Arabic text



## abdelilah (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I am running a 10.1 machine but I can't display Arabic characters or text even after adding this :


```
export LC_ALL=sv_SE.UTF-8
```

Can you please help me with this, Thanks.


----------



## talsamon (Jul 29, 2015)

`locale`

```
LANG=sv_SE.UTF-8
LC_CTYPE="sv_SE.UTF-8"
LC_COLLATE="sv_SE.UTF-8"
LC_TIME="sv_SE.UTF-8"
LC_NUMERIC="sv_SE.UTF-8"
LC_MONETARY="sv_SE.UTF-8"
LC_MESSAGES=C
LC_ALL=
```

in /etc/rc.conf

```
keymap="swedish.iso"
```

in /etc/login.conf

```
:charset=UTF-8:\
:lang=sv_SE.UTF-8:\
```

run
`cap_mkbd -f /etc/login.conf`

logout and login.


----------



## abdelilah (Jul 29, 2015)

talsamon said:


> `locale`
> 
> ```
> LANG=sv_SE.UTF-8
> ...




My aim is just to be able to display Arabic text, but why did you choose swedish ?
Also where do I have to set local ?

Tahnks


----------



## talsamon (Jul 29, 2015)

Sorry, I interpreted sv_SE as swedish.
Sorry there was an error. I wrote above /etc/profile but I meant /etc/login.conf.
It you write the lines in /etc/rc.conf and /etc/login.conf should be enough.

this you have to set extra in /etc/profile or in .cshrc or .bashrc

```
LC_MESSAGES=C
LC_ALL=
```


----------

